# In celebration of my wife.



## Brit_FA (Sep 24, 2013)

I met my wife online and, since I'm totally blind, there have never been any photographs before we met, and visual connection since we met.
So her body was not the source of my initial attraction. Now we are together, I can increasingly glory in her wonderful flesh for 2 reasons.
First, because that flesh has grown more abundant, which excites me a lot. Second, she has begun to put her enjoyment of food above guilty worry about what others will think if her physical appearance changes. And this has something to do with living with someone to whom "appearance" means nothing.
I have never been a feeder; it's voluntary self-indulgence that turns me on, in addition to its results.
Initially, I think she was content to enjoy my enjoyment, with the inevitable occasional worries that this was the main reason why I love her. That's an easy conclusion to which anyone can jump, given the intensity with which I enjoy her physically.
I think now, she begins to understand the sensuality of her own fat, and our sex has become more mutually pleasurable.
Her softness, lovely mobile back fat which she likes me to massage, which is where the "mutual" bit comes in. Large pendulous breasts and a marvellously growing weighty belly are, I think and hope, becoming part of our sexual relationship, rather than simply something I get off on.
Added to all the other lovable things about her - intelligence, creativity, and a preparedness to cope with her own difficult bits - I have plenty to celebrate.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Sep 24, 2013)

What a lovely tribute. She is a very lucky woman. xx


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 3, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## loves2feed (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats! You eloquently captured in words how many of us I believe feel about the rapture and attraction that bbws create for many of us fa's. I am happy for you and your wife! May you have many more years of such happiness!


----------



## Brit_FA (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the positive responses. I am lucky, and I think it's regrettable that many, especially women, find themselves the target of contempt and derision, simply because of society's arbitrary aesthetic. It's all the more incumbent on me to express my enjoyment of my wife's physical body, and my pride in her and it being a part of my life.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 4, 2013)

Brit_FA said:


> Thanks for the positive responses. I am lucky, and I think it's regrettable that many, especially women, find themselves the target of contempt and derision, simply because of society's arbitrary aesthetic. It's all the more incumbent on me to express my enjoyment of my wife's physical body, and my pride in her and it being a part of my life.



Very nice sentiments


----------



## bbwsrule (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds like a great match! That has always been my theory, believe your mate is the most beautiful ever (some of us don't have to work very hard to convince ourselves of this) and have great chemistry. But of course, the other stuff is even more important and I'm glad it all works for you.


----------

